# System Restore Returning with error 0x80042306



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm running Windows 10 Pro x64 (after upgrading it from Windows 7 Pro x64) on a early 2008 Mac Pro tower running 4GB of RAM on a separate 1TB hard drive formatted NTFS. The Windows 10 installation is using a separate hard drive from the Mac OS X installation. In an attempt to use the System Restore function on the computer, I did the following:

- Started the "Volume Shadow Copy" service
- Set the "Volume Shadow Copy" service from Manual to Automatic
- Set System Restore to use 14% of the drive (130.32 GB)

When I try to create the first restore image, I encounter the error 0x80042306. In an effect to fix it, I tried the following:

- Ran "sfc.exe /scannow" but that returned with everything being fine
- Ran "chkdsk c: /r" and after rebooting and running a check, the C drive came back with no issues.
- Set System Restore to use 50% of the drive but still got the same error after trying to create a restore image.

Can anyone else come up with anything else I can try to fix this issue?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are some things to check: https://www.backupassist.com/suppor...ror-0x80042306-provider-veto.html?cshid=BA904


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

The attempt at making a snapshot in System Restore is being occurred manually. I've already checked out the different scenarios on this page except for maybe Known Cause 1 - Multiple backup solutions installed. I haven't installed any other backup solutions to Windows 10 on this computer. Could there be another backup solution that it new with Windows 10 that could be conflicting?

This computer was a fairly new Windows 7 Pro x64 image with almost no software installed and System Restore was functioning normally prior to the Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> System Restore was functioning normally prior to the Windows 10 upgrade.


You didn't say anything about system restore not working? 
Go to Start/Search and type CMD, right click the CMD results and Run As Administrator, in the Elevated Command Prompt type SFC /scannow this will replace any missing or corrupted system files.
As for the link provided, make sure the Backup location has plenty of space for your backup.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

My apologies that is what I meant when I say it was returning the 0x80042306 error. It is unable to create a restore point. I already tried running "sfc.exe /scannow" and "chkdsk c: /r" from an elevated command prompt but both returned with no issues. As I was saying in my initial post, I had already tried setting System Restore to use 50% of a 1TB drive but it still returned with the same error.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

In addition to starting and restarting the "Volume Shadow Copy" service, I also tried starting and restarting the "Windows Backup" service.


----------

